

Why PHP is (still) the easiest web programming language to learn - dorkitude
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4699961/why-is-php-the-easiest-web-programming-language-to-learn/4699971#4699971

======
roadnottaken
It's a bad comparison. PHP is not an alternative to Rails or Django. It's more
like an alternative to Perl. PHP is a language, Rails/Django are frameworks
and thus necessarily far-more complex.

~~~
simonw
I disagree. PHP is a web framework. It comes with built-in functionality for
talking to databases, extracting form variables, setting cookies, outputting
HTML, routing URLs - everything you'd need expect to need a web framework for
with other languages.

~~~
HerberthAmaral
If we follow your logic, C is a framework for building OSes.

~~~
chc
You're going to need to explain further how C is endowed with all the
capabilities normally associated with OS-building frameworks (which I've never
heard of).

------
michaelchisari
Also, finding a web host that supports Python or Ruby may be easy, but finding
a web host that _doesn't_ support PHP is damn near impossible.

------
bergie
That example holds true until you start using a framework :-)

